# The "bad" Tesla UI



## testar (Dec 17, 2020)

Yes, I would agree. The UI has gotten seriously bad since I bought my Tesla. It is not heading in a good direction, kind of like a draft version now. Revisit v8, and before!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I believe that the UI is in a state of transition at this point. They've moved the screen around to support new features that haven't been released yet.

And show me another car that has a better UI!


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> And show me another car that has a better UI!


"...all the quirks and features..."


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I believe that the UI is in a state of transition at this point. They've moved the screen around to support new features that haven't been released yet.
> 
> And show me another car that has a better UI!


This is where it is all so subjective. I know that truly this is a discussion among those of us that have this car and have to use this display to drive on a daily basis. However, if you mention other cars and were to truly do "blind" testing, I have a feeling Tesla wouldn't get a single vote on this display and how they lay things out. If you look at other brands some now have 30 to 40" wide displays that take up the whole dash. They are shiny and have brilliant colors and are customizable in thousands of ways. These displays would likely win hands down when compared to our display. However, at the end of the day it is about does the driver have the right information he needs at the right time while driving.

So now - evaluated about what is truly important - Which display wins? I think Tesla will in the end. It was tweaked before and it will be tweaked again.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Ed Woodrick said:


> And show me another car that has a better UI!


My car, about a month ago.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

sduck said:


> My car, about a month ago.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

I like the changes as a whole. Really like that the speed is moved up toward the corner. Everything is clear to me. I’m used to the battery color now. I don’t need to think about it on 99% of the drives I do, and when so do, I can see it well enough. Guess I’m in the minority.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> And show me another car that has a better UI!


Others have said - my car before the update  The top part was much more legible I thought; moving the current speed left but shrinking it actually reduces quick-glance recognition.

Refinement is always fine and can be positive but to change it so dramatically w/o option is unsettling for many who have "muscle memory" where buttons on the screen are (for touch) as well as location for glance


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

GDN said:


> This is where it is all so subjective. I know that truly this is a discussion among those of us that have this car and have to use this display to drive on a daily basis. However, if you mention other cars and were to truly do "blind" testing, I have a feeling Tesla wouldn't get a single vote on this display and how they lay things out. If you look at other brands some now have 30 to 40" wide displays that take up the whole dash. They are shiny and have brilliant colors and are customizable in thousands of ways. These displays would likely win hands down when compared to our display. However, at the end of the day it is about does the driver have the right information he needs at the right time while driving.
> 
> So now - evaluated about what is truly important - Which display wins? I think Tesla will in the end. It was tweaked before and it will be tweaked again.


From what I've seen, the bigger displays seem to only show the existing displays in their "evolved over 100 years" format.

Yes, they are shiny and brilliant colors, but I doubt they go much further from there.

Case in point.

Ford stuck a big ass rotary knob on the top of their display and present that as an evolution.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

So with the reveal of the refreshed Model S I know why the P R N D is down the left edge of the UI - it's the manual override for the new smarty pants drive magic of the S (which uses cameras and some such to know what direction you mean to go)

Hmm


----------



## testar (Dec 17, 2020)

msjulie said:


> So with the reveal of the refreshed Model S I know why the P R N D is down the left edge of the UI - it's the manual override for the new smarty pants drive magic of the S (which uses cameras and some such to know what direction you mean to go)
> 
> Hmm


Interesting. Thank you for the update. I vote for keeping it on the right for all the drivers of the original Model S.


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

msjulie said:


> it's the manual override for the new smarty pants drive magic of the S (which uses cameras and some such to know what direction you mean to go)
> 
> Hmm


v11


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

msjulie said:


> So with the reveal of the refreshed Model S I know why the P R N D is down the left edge of the UI - it's the manual override for the new smarty pants drive magic of the S (which uses cameras and some such to know what direction you mean to go)


That idea makes sense to me, but from what I have read, the PRND controls are actually going to be in the center by the phone chargers.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

@garsh Yeah but what I heard is it's using cameras etc to determine which way to go when indicating vs actual D and R selections on that control and screen is manual override. TBD


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> That idea makes sense to me, but from what I have read, the PRND controls are actually going to be in the center by the phone chargers.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354680585139187713


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

@iChris93 That's probably true (near phone) but the car thinks it knows best on direction so stuff on screen is override..  Elon even says override on touchscreen


----------



## davidviolin (Jan 18, 2019)

I think they've gone too far this time.


----------



## Jim W. (May 24, 2019)

testar said:


> Yes, I would agree. The UI has gotten seriously bad since I bought my Tesla. It is not heading in a good direction, kind of like a draft version now. Revisit v8, and before!
> 
> View attachment 36671


I agree the UI has recently gotten worse. Partly because you get used to any UI; and when things are removed/moved, they are hard to find. The very worst for me is that if climate happens to be off, the icon disappears from the bottom stripe!! So it looks like you have lost control of the climate! Also, even if it is powered on, the temperature icon no longer has the < > to move temperature up or down. The function is still there if you touch the blank space to the right or left of the temperature, but any spot on the strip that is active needs an icon to show you where to touch. This needs to be fixed.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Jim W. said:


> I agree the UI has recently gotten worse. Partly because you get used to any UI; and when things are removed/moved, they are hard to find. The very worst for me is that if climate happens to be off, the icon disappears from the bottom


Change for no good reason is rarely successful



Jim W. said:


> stripe!! So it looks like you have lost control of the climate! Also, even if it is powered on, the temperature icon no longer has the < > to move temperature up or down. The function is still there if you touch the blank space to the right or left of the temperature, but any spot on the strip that is active needs an icon to show you where to touch. This needs to be fixed.


I still marvel at the trajectory of Tesla, making my car worse w/o recourse. What was wrong with the prior home row?? (my sister calls it that) - if they wanted to add customization let US CHOOSE what we don't need there or better still perhaps, a UI for driving and a different one for not (super charging, whatever)

Games over functionality won't ever be right for a large number of folks


----------

